# sigh everyday



## magicaldonkey (Nov 23, 2017)

when you can't download/play acnl: pocket camp because you need to wait for your phone to be in the right colour in stock (which i desire) 

why oh whyyy
cant eyeyeyeee?

and life be simple

- thank you for hearing my speech about how sad this is today!!
and yeah

tomorrows friday wahoo


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Nov 23, 2017)

I hope you can play soon! <3



magicaldonkey said:


> why oh whyyy
> cant eyeyeyeee?



(this made me laugh though x3 )


----------

